# sound system ideas for 2001 Maxima



## gem2002pl (Jun 30, 2005)

I want to improve my maxima's sound system.....but i want to spend a reasonable amount of money. anyone who know what is going on and can provide some help is welcomed....(what to change and what brands to use?)


----------

